# Monterey



## jason-sa (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Guys

Can anyone tell me if the msc Monterey had a fire room fire and whats happening to the ship?

She is supposed to arrive in Durban South Africa but I heard she had a fire and might be scraped but cant find any info!!

Thanx
Jason


----------



## Brett (May 24, 2006)

*Msc Monterey*

Hi Jason
She has been sold and is on her way "reportedly" to Dubai. See www.maritimematters.com
Rgds
Brett


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

From Tradewinds:

STARLIGHT MD ALLAN FOGGITT CONFIRMS HIS COMPANY IS IN THE PROCESS OF 
SIGNING A LONG-TERM CHARTER FOR THE MONTEREY TO OPERATE IN THE SOUTH AFRICAN MARKET.

STARLIGHT AND MSC HAVE HAD A LONG RELATIONSHIP SPANNING SEVERAL 
DECADES. STARLIGHT HAS CHARTERED MSC'S 17,000-GT RHAPSODY (BUILT 
1977) FOR SIX-MONTH PERIODS OVER THE PAST TWO YEARS. IT HAD CHARTERED 
THE MONTEREY FOR SEVERAL YEARS PRIOR TO THAT.

Phil


----------



## Brett (May 24, 2006)

*Msc Monterey*

Hi Phil
Yes that was the intention - she had boiler problems in the Med prior to her departure for Cape Town. Starlight reported that she would not be replaced as the Rhapsody was considered too big for the winter months when pax figures are down. I have since heard from a source at MSC that she is now on her way to the breaker's. We were to have cruised on her on Thursday this week up to Namibia and back which is a pity ! MSC Melody will extend her cruise season but we will no longer have two ships on our coast. Monterey was to have remained here until well into 2007.
Regards
Brett


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Brett. Yes, that will be a real shame if she is on her way to the breakers. There is no evidence yet of any scrap sale coming up on brokers reports, but that's hardly surprising given the furore surrounding the Norway/Blue Lady.

Phil


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Further update according to Tradewinds: 
"Monterey" has been seen in Genoa this week with the shortened name "Monte" and flying the flag of Tuvalu. Her next port of call is Dubai. All MSC logos have apparently been painted out. There are strong rumours that she has been bought by a cash purchaser for onward demolition in India.

Phil


----------



## Brett (May 24, 2006)

Hi Phil
You are correct - and unfortunately it is not a rumour !
Kind regards
Brett


----------



## Brett (May 24, 2006)

*Ss. Monte / Ss Msc Monterey*

Morning all
Yes it is unfortunately a sad end - her exterior still in pristine condition and a very comfortable ship to sail in. She is steaming toward Alang - at slow speed.
Regards
Brett


----------



## Brett (May 24, 2006)

She has arrived at Alang.
Rgds
Brett


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Sad, sad, sad.

The last of the Matson passenger steamships.

Bruce C.


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah Bruce,
A really sad day.
My folks sailed on her on a trip to SFO and back in the mid 60's from SYD as a sort of "2nd Honeymoon" with a couple of friends, and left the kiddies at home with Grandma!!!
It is in a way 'doubly nostalgic' as my family and I arrived in Oz in 1946 0n the original Monterey's 1st and only peacetime voyage after WW2 Military service.
I guess this is the end of The United States passenger liners that we have all known and admired.. What with the "United States" and "Independence" languishing on either side of the continent,the scrapping of the "Monterey" is the end of an era.
David D.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, a very sad end to a proper passenger liner, and era that will most likely never be repeated. I have just been looking at pictures I took around 1969 of Mariposa in Auckland, one close up with my Box Brownie. The quality is not too good, but I may try to upload them to see what they look like before posting. David


----------



## Brett (May 24, 2006)

Afternoon gents,
Will keep trying via my sources to establish what's up with the Monte ! As well as photo's where possible.
Anyway, I grew up in the seventies/eighties in Cape Town, South Africa and we knew all the mailships as well as the Suez diverts (at a very young age). These classic ships are legends in their own and u will NEVER get me on one of these new gaudy super monstrosities (council flats) of the seas (no pun intended) at sea along with the menial "guests" whom have zero appreciation of a classic voyage or the ship that they sail in.
Thanks for your valued input and interest in this thread.
Kind regards
Brett Moore


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

She was beached today at Alang. There's a photo of her in the mud on www.maritimematters.com. Another website claims there's an offer pending to save her but, as some brillian man said, pictures speak louder than words


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Picture of Monterey's sister Mariposa in Auckland in Gallery if of interest?. David


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

*"Lurline"/"Matsonia"*

Anyone desperate for official info. on Matson Vessels could try the following
e-mail address, but don`t overwhelm him:- [email protected] for Public
Relations Manager.Regards, Snowy.


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

Thamesphil said:


> From Tradewinds:
> 
> STARLIGHT MD ALLAN FOGGITT CONFIRMS HIS COMPANY IS IN THE PROCESS OF
> SIGNING A LONG-TERM CHARTER FOR THE MONTEREY TO OPERATE IN THE SOUTH AFRICAN MARKET.
> ...


she did indeed sail to south africa for msc - not sure about the fire story


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

Brett said:


> *Ss. Monte / Ss Msc Monterey*
> 
> Morning all
> Yes it is unfortunately a sad end - her exterior still in pristine condition and a very comfortable ship to sail in. She is steaming toward Alang - at slow speed.
> ...


arriving at breakers


----------

